# Just exercised my second amendment rights



## MidwestBrew (Apr 20, 2009)

.....and purchased my first handgun today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Proud owner of a new H&K USP 9mm

I'm as happy as a clam, and can't wait to shoot it..after cleaning it first, of course

Anybody have any words of wisdom to share with a new HK owner?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Don't worry, someone will respond soon. They're just jealous you have the newest gun on here. I will say this, though.. pics help alot! Most of us are stimulated visually!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## mels95yj (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats! I don't know if the full-size is any different than the compact, but get used to placing the front dot over the POI. It was tough for me at first. I kept shooting low until I researched here. I agree though, we need pics.

Mel


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

congrats on the purchase! hope you enjoy it!:smt023


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Congratulations!

My "most accurate" shooter is my USP 45. Granted, the calibers are different but I'm sure the feel of my weapon is nearly the same as yours.

I'm trying to think of some advice, but frankly, the weapon is going to do exactly what you tell it to do and it's stupid-easy to clean. Some thoughts:

-register the weapon with H&K via warranty card; take full advantage of H&K's lifetime warranty offer
-don't buy into USP trigger bend myth. They don't bend, although it feels like it sometimes. You'll see what's really going on if you look closely
-if you plan on carrying this weapon and don't mind OWB, get Don Hume's open-top leather holster: $48 + shipping

I've had 2 feed failures in 4000+ rounds, both occurred around the 2000 mark and were from the same box of CCI Blazer JHP (also known as ashtray hollowpoints). Both jams were clearly due to the ammo as the hollowpoint mouth hugged the bottom of the feed ramp. Never used the ammo again. Since you have a 9mm, I would not be surprised at all if you reach 4k rounds with zero failures.

My one and only "problem" with the weapon is when cleaning the barrel. I scrub the bore like nobody's business but it seems to retain crud. I had suspected it was because it was a poly-rifled barrel but I do not recall having to work so hard on my previously-owned Glock 22, nor my P2000SK. I'm not sure if this is a USP rifling thing, a 45ACP/poly barrel combo thing, or what, but it definitely takes me a VERY LONG TIME to get my USP 45 bore nice and shiny. Lately I've been content with scrubbing the barrel to 80-90% because that last 10% seems to take an hour to get through. Whatever is going on, I'm certain it's not me because I can get bores squeaky clean on all of my other handguns in ten minutes or less, even when I have shot lead.

I hope I don't give the wrong impression. The USP is the best handgun I own. It is a tack-driver, lightweight, above-average ergonomics, rated to shoot tens of thousands of over-pressurized ammo, and it has the most convincing "strictly business" look. Two years later and it is still worth every penny I paid for it. You're bound to feel the same way once you shoot it.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023

Having spare mags is a good idea.


----------



## MidwestBrew (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. Do they make blackhawk serpa holsters for the full size?


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrates. That is very nice way to start out. If I had only been so smart when I was at that stage. Enjoy.


----------



## ringingears (May 13, 2009)

Nice gun and congrats.
Was wondering...you mention cleaning the new gun before firing it, is that what we're supposed to do?
If so I'm in real trouble.
Have fun with that 9...:smt1099


----------



## gilream (May 5, 2009)

Congratulations on your purchase and welcome to the fourm. I am relatively new to handgunning as well. I bought a Glock 19 about a month ago and really enjoy shooting it. I took my CCW certification class yesterday and we fired quite a few rounds at the instructor's private range. The qualification course was 45 rounds and we fired 85 rounds in all. My practice paid off as I shot very well and my class of 5 had no safety violations while at the range. Be safe and enjoy that new handgun.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

My only advice for the USP is when you're finished shooting it - and this is very important so listen up - shoot it some more.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

ringingears said:


> Nice gun and congrats.
> Was wondering...you mention cleaning the new gun before firing it, is that what we're supposed to do?
> If so I'm in real trouble.
> Have fun with that 9...:smt1099


It's precautionary. Seems like most manufacturers either put on too much, not enough, or put it in the wrong places. For piece of mind, I think most of us will clean and relube a new weapon.

Some things I've noticed from NIB weapons:
-CZs are literally dripping with oil....waaaay too much
-Sigs and H&Ks seem to be pretty dry, I don't recall good lube jobs between slide and barrel
-Glock was lubed appropriately but with anti-sieze copper stuff; I'm not confident in its effectiveness


----------

